# Bad day ?



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Is one of you Aussies having a bad day ? Check out the comment on my video I received about an hour ago.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That bloke is the retard, as the Capt says "there is more than one way to skin a cat".

Notice that he has not uploaded any vids.


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

Im wondering when youre gonna put out some more vids mudslingr! Yours are all good man :thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

gazman said:


> That bloke is the retard, as the Capt says "there is more than one way to skin a cat".
> 
> Notice that he has not uploaded any vids.


Kinda funny though when someone calls you a retard whilst using bad grammar or spelling. But then, wtf am I "surpassed" to know ?:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

harvv said:


> Im wondering when youre gonna put out some more vids mudslingr! Yours are all good man :thumbup:


Thanks harvv. I like making them and hope someone gets something out of them. I'm not too concerned about losing work showing others how to do things. We all know this isn't something you pick up over night and those that are good will always be busy if they want to be. And fixing up after an h/o who watched your vids can be very profitable.

I plan to make more but I need someone like PT to chase me around with a boom and a steady hand that is able to read my moves before I make them. Finding a stooge to hold the cam is easy. Having them do it right isn't.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

What ta flock:blink:

Guys probably a drunken Kiwi sheep shagger, don't worry about it:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> What ta flock:blink:
> 
> Guys probably a drunken Kiwi sheep shagger, don't worry about it:whistling2:


What :blink: It wasnt me??


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Thanks harvv. I like making them and hope someone gets something out of them. I'm not too concerned about losing work showing others how to do things. We all know this isn't something you pick up over night and those that are good will always be busy if they want to be. And fixing up after an h/o who watched your vids can be very profitable.
> 
> I plan to make more but I need someone like PT to chase me around with a boom and a steady hand that is able to read my moves before I make them. Finding a stooge to hold the cam is easy. Having them do it right isn'tQUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The guy needs to start watching vids made by the real pros..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=0w4OnauhkMY


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Is one of you Aussies having a bad day ? Check out the comment on my video I received about an hour ago.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywLXcuBnP6E


Today my labor/apprentice ran a screw into a hot wire. Lights our Until Sparky shows up.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Ya that really sucks but I think most of us who board as well can say we've probably had that happen at least once.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i buzzed myself flat taping an overcut outlet today. i knew i put too much mud behind the tape but it was twenty minute so i went to wipe it anyway. current went through the mud up my knife and into my arm. :thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

just watched the vid and saw the comment.

Hmmm... mudslingr the home handyman. 

Well you look pretty professional to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i buzzed myself flat taping an overcut outlet today. i knew i put too much mud behind the tape but it was twenty minute so i went to wipe it anyway. current went through the mud up my knife and into my arm. :thumbup:


 
Hahaha, I will have to remember that one :thumbup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i was trying to only hold the plastic part of the handle and i used my mud pan with plastic grip(touching only the plastic part with my hand) to hold the end of the tape and try to get it wiped but sure enough i made contact. i threw them across the floor and a huge gob of mud fell on one of the carpenters brand new shoes he left on the floor.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> ..... and a huge gob of mud fell on one of the carpenters brand new shoes he left on the floor.


:lol::lol:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

he should know better when i am around. i shamelessly drop mud on anything on site.:whistling2:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

I saw that guys comment and had to say something to him about it  I thought it was funny how he posted that... then a handful of us from DWT jumped on him! And of course 2buck brought the sheep jokes


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

br549 said:


> I saw that guys comment and had to say something to him about it  I thought it was funny how he posted that... then a handful of us from DWT jumped on him! And of course 2buck brought the sheep jokes


 Maybe we were a little too hard on him...Ya know ..some guys enjoy spending all day picking tits out of there skim coat.:whistling2:


----------



## Dumb Drywaller (Feb 23, 2013)

mudslingr said:


> Is one of you Aussies having a bad day ? Check out the comment on my video I received about an hour ago.


This is the first time that I've seen a hawk and trowel used in drywall, nice job!:thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Doesn't surprise me but is a little unusual. I was doing some work in California in the mid 80's and never saw them anywhere either. At the time I was told that a certain company had a monopoly on the area and since they only made knives you were not allowed to use a hawk or trowel on the job site. Then I was asked to switch. I picked up my gear and left.


----------

